# manter



## kotosquito

Ve d'un titular de diari:

*"*L'Audiència de Barcelona condemna set manters a una multa d'entre 120 i 240 euros
El tribunal els imputa un delicte consumat contra la propietat industrial i venda ambulant"

..No veig el mot al diccionari, em sembla que es refereix a venedors que venen pel carrer, pero no ho tinc molt clar.


----------



## Agró

És exactament això que dius.
Venedors il·legals, és clar.


----------



## Elxenc

Si no recorde malament els "manters" (manllevat del castellà "manteros") reben aquest nom perquè exposaven tota la seua mercaderia damunt una "manta". Trobe que nosaltres deurien d'haver dit "flassaders" perquè en català (valencià-balear) manta i flassada no tenen el mateix significat/definició; un altre nom derivat de la peça de roba que posaven al terra (flassada, coberta, vànova, etc.)


----------



## kotosquito

Elxenc said:


> Si no recorde malament els "manters" (manllevat del castellà "manteros") reben aquest nom perquè exposaven tota la seua mercaderia damunt una "manta". Trobe que nosaltres deurien d'haver dit "flassaders" perquè en català (valencià-balear) manta i flassada no tenen el mateix significat/definició; un altre nom derivat de la peça de roba que posaven al terra (flassada, coberta, vànova, etc.)



Es clar!  Doncs per què no es utilitza un mot més català als diaris catalans?


----------



## kotosquito

Agró said:


> És exactament això que dius.
> Venedors il·legals, és clar.



Doncs sempre té l'implicació de illegaliltat el mot "manter"?


----------



## Agró

kotosquito said:


> Doncs sempre té *la implicació d’il.legalitat* el mot "manter"?


Sí. No n’hi ha de manters legals.


----------



## Penyafort

Jo sóc força crític amb els calcs de l'espanyol innecessaris però en aquest cas concret no hi veig tant de problema. L'ús de flassada, si més no a Catalunya, es redueix al de cobertor de llit. En canvi, la manta té un sentit més ample, i ja a les Cròniques medievals parlen de mantes per abrigar els cavalls. Segons el Termcat, la manera més formal de dir-ne és _venedor a la manta_, atès que ve de la pràctica anomenada _venda a la manta_. El mot "manter", en un ús informal, em sembla bona opció per abreujar el de venedor a la manta, podent-se interpretar com a derivat de manta i no com a calc, si es vol. A més, a diferència de l'espanyol, també el podem diferenciar dels que fan mantes perquè comptem amb l'opció de mantaires.


----------



## kotosquito

Molt bé exposat.  Gràcies a tots.


----------

